# Leather under carpet or carpet over or cut?



## malachite (Nov 10, 2020)

Can somebody help me out with this? I've been cruising interior install videos for an hour, and cannot find the answer. What do I do here? Do I tuck something, cut something?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

You will be cutting and tucking and maybe gluing a bit. Thake the side panel out and fold the vinyl as neatly as you can so that all that extra is on the hidden side. You may have cut some triangles out of the vinyl as it folds over the back side so that you do not have a bunch of folds that make it fat and cause that tip to bulge out. Do NOT make cuts that would be visible on the edge of the inner cardboard panel. Leave the actual cuts on the back side. Once you get it folded over and cut nicely, use tack adhesive to glue the flaps down on the back side. Let cure and install the panel.

The carpet edge looks like in needs to be tightly trimmed and tucked into the windlace. A hook pick can come in handy to do the tucking.


----------



## gto4ben (May 27, 2018)

The door panel vinyl in cemented to the floor and wrapped around the pinch weld where the windlace keeps it place. The carpet is trimmed over the vinyl to the panel's edge The dool still holds everything in place


----------



## malachite (Nov 10, 2020)

Wry helpful. Thank you! Your door panel trim looks nice. Any idea who made it?


----------



## gto4ben (May 27, 2018)

You're welcome. The door panels, rear panels, & trim are original to the car.


----------

